# Resolute R Jet 5 rip software and drivers



## jdm4life (May 24, 2016)

I have an r jet 5 but no drivers or rip software. Does anybody know where I can get these and know of a compatible rip software as Ive heard resolute rip costs an arm and a leg.

Cheers


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

jdm4life said:


> I have an r jet 5 but no drivers or rip software. Does anybody know where I can get these and know of a compatible rip software as Ive heard resolute rip costs an arm and a leg.
> 
> Cheers


Contact to Tim at: [email protected]

He has a broken R jet 5 with a rip. Three months ago He wanted to sell the printer for parts. I think he wants to sell the software too.


----------



## fischer13 (Mar 28, 2021)

You could use the tool that is on the page Hire Full Stack Developer | Staff augmentation [2021] with that for sure you finish what you were starting to do, especially that it is of excellent quality and handling simple you don't need much knowledge to install it and use luck.


----------

